# Hello all



## elliotdxn (Oct 2, 2004)

I just recently read a post regarding that "Miserable" green thread algae (this is a desciption, not name). I have a 75 gallon aquarium with various plant types (ie. sword plants - rubin, reg. amazon, ozelot, pygmy chain, radican, rosetti and maybe a few others, val, tiger lotus, red lotus, anubias - coffefolia, nana, barteri, aponogeton - crispus and I believe that is the majority of the plants). They are planted in a 50/50 mix of clay based sustrate and reg. gravel, I fertilize via root tabs, the lighting is at just under 4 watts per gallon and is on for 14 to 16 hours daily, my water is soft to medium soft, all water changes are done with RO water and I do not use any method of CO2 injection. I use the Flourish excel instead. Having stated this, I too have been fighting the dreadful green hair algae and am sick of it, it covers my large sword plant leaves and forces me to continue to prune them back in attemps to alleviate it, ...................any ideas on how I may win this battle. Thanks!!!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey elliotdxn,
welcome to the forum. I know that algae can be very frustrating but being persistent is the best solution. Let's try to figure it out. 

First off I would recommend cutting back on your light period. The amount of light you have seems great for that tank but the photoperiod might be a little long. Try closer to 10 hours. You might see a reduction in algae growth too, but green algae is a nuisance.

I noticed that you were looking for FF fish too. Again they are potent green algae eaters. I would recommend 3-4 if you can find some. It's ironic that you're in florida too. But ask your LFS they should be able to order some. If worst comes to worst you could mail order. 

I also noticed that you are using root tabs. Could you please indicate which ones and their NPK (nutrients ratios) and how many/ how often?

Also could you provide information about your nutrients levels (N, P, Fe, etc?) and any dosing regiment you are using?

You indicated that you use flourish excel. This is a great carbon source, but it is not the best carbon source for large tanks at 4wpg. It is ideal for tanks under 30g with moderate lighting. If possible, I would consider upgrading the pressurized CO2, but since the plants you are growing are not heavy demand plants the excel can hold out. However, financially it might be more beneficial for pressurized CO2 in the long run.

Finally, I find the best way to removing thread algae is manual persistence. If it is possible I would try to remove as much algae by hand as possible. Then everyday after that spend 30 minutes to trying to remove the algae again. Hopefully, the cut back in photoperiod will help to keep the algae from overproliferating. And since most of your plants are root feeders, try to keep nutrients in the water column (N,P) to a minimum, which I believe might be stemming from the root tabs if anywhere. 


Anyway, please post back. 

David


----------

